# Weekly game in MPLS



## Lady Starhawk (Feb 2, 2002)

Looking for players for a weekly Friday night game in the Minneapolis area.  CUrrently we're playing a home-brewed Alternity (Dark MAtter)/d20 combination system.  {Took the best of Alternity and best of D&D 3e and combined them.  IT seems to work pretty well  }

We also play HERO: Fantasy. 

We meet every week from 7pm to midnightish.

If you're interested in more information please contact me:
llurue@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Lady Starhawk


----------



## Chimera (Feb 2, 2002)

'Weekly' is a bit too frequently for me, given my schedule, but I wish I could play.


----------

